
Timely Dataflow and Total Order - foldU
http://justinjaffray.com/timely-dataflow-and-total-order/
======
dboreham
This has some of the cleanest looking "math typesetting in a web page" I've
seen. Very nice.

------
ReedJessen
I really really like the design of this blog. So clean and slick.

